# Neat video clip



## bczoom

Makes me want some stick time (and dramamine...).

http://guyrevel.free.fr/WGP/Haute-Voltige_au_Japon.wmv


----------



## johnday

YES!!! Now that's real flying!! Can you imagine what the power to wieght ratio is on those planes? Just love airshows myself!!


----------



## bczoom

johnday said:
			
		

> Can you imagine what the power to wieght ratio is on those planes?


I thought about it a lot during some of those maneuvers but imagine it's huge!!!


----------



## v8dave

The airplane the lady is flying is a Sukhoi-31.  This is a plane is powered by a 9-cylinder radial of 400+ Horse Power.  The Sukhoi probably weighs in the neighborhood of 1,500 lbs ready to fly. The Sukhoi Design Bureau is a Russian company that purpose built several types of planes to win the world aerobatic championships.  They succeeded too, although they didn't have a strangle hold on the championships.

The USA teams flew the other types of aircraft shown in the clips.  These aircraft are lighter and usually have 200 HP Lycoming engines.  These planes were about (but not quite) half the weight of the Sukhoi.  In the 80s when I was following this stuff, there was quite the discussion as which approach was better--light weight or heavy weight.

Other countries bought Sukhoi because they could buy it off-the-shelf.  Even a US competitor or two bought one.  But most foreign competitors used the Sukhoi aircraft simply because they didn't have the indigenous community to hand build the "light weights."


----------



## humor_me

WOW! Amazing!


----------



## waybomb

Gives me a woody.


----------



## Dargo

Holy crap man!     We have the Blue Angels perform in my home town most years. As a matter of fact, I have dozens of pictures of them right over the top of my house. They are obviously pretty impressive, but I have a hard time visualizing what it would like be to ride along. Each year some of our local TV personalities fly along and record the flight. It always seems so fast and the pilot always manages to make even the hardiest puke. Last year a sports anchorman tried to hand a "used" air sickness bag to his pilot! That got quite a laugh. However, the low and slow aerobatics in that clip seemed more realistic to my simple mind. They remind me of whatever they were flying this last summer at San Francisco in some race over the bay. I guess being that low is something that hits a note with me. I still think I could take a ride in an F18 and not barf. I don't think I could make it in one of those little planes.  I'm afraid I'd dirty up the pretty lady's little plane. That is pretty darn awesome!


----------



## Archdean

BC, nice to see that you posted it somewhere!
Dean


----------



## bczoom

Archdean said:
			
		

> BC, nice to see that you posted it somewhere!
> Dean


Dean,

I would post more of the stuff you send me but the bigger ones (like the one you sent a couple days ago from the Russian air show) are a bit time consuming to post 20+ pics, so I just forward your e-mails.

Brian


----------



## Archdean

Brian I would gladly use my server for all to enjoy this sort of thing that is rarely seen if ever except by us career pilots. If there were more of an interest in seeing them by the public I would make them available if requested, but I'm very pleased that you seem to enjoy them!

Dean


----------



## Dude111

bczoom said:
			
		

> I thought about it a lot during some of those maneuvers but imagine it's huge!!!


Makes me nervous seeing them flying like its nothing at all!! (To me it would be hard doing most of that -- EVEN FLYING A PLANE!!)

Thanx for the vid!!


----------

